# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box  Medusa 1.0.6 - check details inside!

## Shamseldeen Victory

Medusa 1.0.6 - check details inside!  *Version 1.0.6* – Added support for *Qualcomm Snapdragon QSD8650* Mobile processor, *Samsung SCH-W390* and *numerous LG models!* _
Medusa Box v.1.0.6 Release Notes:_ Added support for *Qualcomm Snapdragon QSD8650* Mobile processor.Added EasyRepair and Advanced modes for the following models: *LG SU630* *LG KU6300* *LG LU2300* *LG SU950* *LG SH400* *LG P506* *LG P506GO* *LG P505* *LG P505R* *LG P350G* *Samsung SCH-W390*Improved support for *Qualcomm MSM72XX* and *QSD8250* Mobile processors. *To resurrect these models perform the following steps:*  Solder JTAG cable to JTAG testpoints as explained in manual.Make sure that correct model has been selected from model list.Set Jtag speed to Auto (RTCK).Select EasyRepair mode.Press EasyRepair button and follow Wizard instructions.After operation is successfully finished verify that new device appears in PC Device Manager to make sure that it has been recovered.Desolder JTAG wires.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] _________________
Medusa Box Team
Deep in the boot!

----------

